# Picked up a new machine today.



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

BMARKS said:


> picked my new machine up a couple days ago. Sold my ranger xp 1000 and upgraded to the pro xp. not really a work horse but... pretty sweet.
> View attachment 824253


Nice machine. Wife wants one of those for trails and dunes. That's why she didn't go with me to get the mule👍


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Joel/AK said:


> Nice machine. Wife wants one of those for trails and dunes. That's why she didn't go with me to get the mule👍


Thank you, yeah we had the ranger and it was a great machine. I didn't consider anything but polaris because I loved it, but we ended up using it for sport riding most of the time with friends. It's a whole new level.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Wife actually drove it for the first time today to get wood. She was speechless after being used to that Chinese Cabela's sxs. The thing she liked the best was that she didn't have to fight the steering because of the EPS. Ride and power was 100 percent better.

She still wants a go fast but she's happy with this one.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice machine... Sold my 2up this past winter, and finally found one to replace it. Had to go to Ohio to pick it up at a dealer there. Can't wait to head north.


----------

